# when Lymphoma is in remission??



## jprado (Jan 3, 2014)

I know that multiple myeloma and luekemia's are in remission,but why isn't the Lymphomas in remission? Can someone explain the reason that they don't put the Lymphomas in remission? There is the non-hodgkins and hodgkins lymphomas-that I do see the oncologist document that the patient is in remission-but there isn't a option of coding in remission. Why?


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jan 3, 2014)

*lymphoma*

even though in remisiion still coded to 202 category


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jan 3, 2014)

*lymphoma*

per guidelines remission of lymphoma is coded as lymphoma


----------



## mindyboyd (Jan 3, 2014)

Lymphoma, hodgkins or non-hodgkin's: The patient always has the disease, if it's in remission it's not active, but they alway have it. I can ractivate itself years later. As with most cancers once you have it you always have it and it can come back. We do tell patients they are in remission and not cured as metastatic or invasive cancers can disappear for years, but may come back as that cancer cell can be floating around in the body waiting to attach.  Call me antime about Cancer. Mindy Boyd, RN.Oncology Certified Nurse(OCN)


----------



## jprado (Jan 10, 2014)

*guidelines?*



cynthiabrown said:


> per guidelines remission of lymphoma is coded as lymphoma


Are you referring to our ICD9 guidelines? Where can I find it in our guidelines?


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Where do yo find direction to code Lymphoma in remission as current*

It's in Coding Clinic:

“Lymphoma patients who are in remission are still considered to have lymphoma and should be assigned the appropriate code from categories 200-202” (AHA Coding Clinic for ICD-9-CM, 1992, second quarter, page 3).


----------



## us063958 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Not all cancers coded as current*

This can be very miss leading.  Not all cancers are coded as current.  Per guidelines: 'When a primary malignancy has been previously excised or eradicated from its site and there is no further treatment directed to that site and there is no evidence of any existing primary malignancy, a code from category V10, Personal history of malignant neoplasm, should be used to indicate the former site of the malignancy.'
In addition, in ICD-9, the 'history of Hodgkin's disease listed as V10.72 excludes 'listed conditions in 200-203 in remission'


----------

